# We need the #2 pick!



## Coatesvillain

Tomorrow night Jrue is there as the Sixers' lucky charm in the lottery.

Here's hoping for #2! John Wall is going to be the first pick in the draft there's no way around that, and that's fine. The Sixers need the #2 pick to land Evan Turner.

With the right coach the Sixers are back in the playoffs, but with the right coach and Evan Turner they could threaten for a spot in the second round.

PG: Holiday
SG: Iguodala
SF: Turner
PF: Brand
C: Dalembert

Is a solid starting lineup, and then off the bench they'd have: Lou Williams, Thad Young, Marreese Speights as the first three off the pine. That's a solid 8 man rotation. They have roster spots waiting and could add other players who could compete for extra playing time.

C'mon #2!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Call me Mr. Psychic.


----------



## Basel

Coatesvillain said:


> Call me Mr. Psychic.


Mr. Psychic.


----------



## Cris

Congrats with that


----------



## HB

Lol too bad Doug Collins will run him into the ground though...still wonder how he works with AI. Congrats to the Sixers though.


----------



## Dissonance

They won't bring back AI. 

Congrats Coates.


----------



## HB

Andre Igoudala not that other AI, but actually when I think about it, they can play Turner at the point, he's a more creative guard than Williams and Holliday. He can distribute the ball better also.


----------



## HKF

Turner is a SG on the pro level, not a point guard.


----------



## Dissonance

Philly should still trade Iggy to the Suns for Jrich's expiring


----------



## Coatesvillain

Man.. I'm happy.

Forget the Doug Collins melodrama from earlier today.. this is good ****.

Sixers are going for the #5 spot.


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> Turner is a SG on the pro level, not a point guard.


Twill is a 2 guard who brings the ball up and plays point for the Nets and his game is somewhat similar to Turners, if not Turner its definitely Iggy like.


----------



## Game3525

Coatesvillain said:


> Man.. I'm happy.
> 
> Forget the Doug Collins melodrama from earlier today.. this is good ****.
> 
> *Sixers are going for the #5 spot*.


Why trade out?


----------



## Dissonance

5th seed he meant.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I mean #5 spot as in #5 in the East.


----------



## Coatesvillain

HB said:


> Twill is a 2 guard who brings the ball up and plays point for the Nets and his game is somewhat similar to Turners, if not Turner its definitely Iggy like.


TWill is a poor man's Iguodala. Iguodala and Turner's games are different. Turner's a more natural scorer, and better shooter.


----------



## Dre

The real question is why did you make a thread about hoping for the *2nd* pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Because I wanted Evan Turner and not John Wall.

If the Sixers got the #1 pick they would've taken Wall.


----------



## Dissonance

I thought it was obvious you answered that in your first post lol.


----------



## Dre

That's not really fully implied to me.


----------



## Diable

So that would indicate you want to have Turner instead of Iggie? I can't imagine that it is because you're delighted with the state of the point guard position in Philly. EDIT...I guess you want both of them playing the wings...Turner isn't going to be able to guard the three I wouldn't guess. His guard skills are on an entirely different level from Iguodala's also.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Jrue Holiday is the point guard and he played well in the second half of the season. He also shot really well from three. I went into the season as his biggest critic but he won me over with his play.

Having Turner lets you keep Iguodala because I foresee the two being able to play off of each other very well. If Stephen Jackson and Gerald Wallace can work, I don't see why Iguodala and Turner can't. Also having those guys being able to handle the rock takes pressure off of Jrue to have to handle all the playmaking duties.

In between all my bitching I've consistently said the Sixers have talent on the roster. I think Turner can be the missing piece to make it a solid squad.


----------



## RedsDrunk

****. Close enough to # 1 for me. I personally wanted Wall like I said, but I'm happy to see luck slide our way. Here's hoping this team can find an identity, last year was a mess.


----------



## Sliccat

Ha ha! guess who's a sixer fan again!


----------



## Sliccat

The point and SF are the only positions where the sixers are rock solid. People didn't notice because he got stuck behing lou wiliams and AI for a while, but Jrue exceeded every expectation that any of us had for him. 

Ugh. I haven't been this excited about sports in years.


----------



## Sliccat




----------



## Sliccat

Dre™ said:


> The real question is why did you make a thread about hoping for the *2nd* pick.


Because most sixers fans would preferred Turner at that spot anyways.


----------



## Sliccat

Of course, now they'll trade down to pick Favors. or more likey, the Wiz will pick turner and I'll just be significantly less excited.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Sliccat said:


> Because most sixers fans would preferred Turner at that spot anyways.


Wall will be a better pro.


----------



## HKF

I don't think he will personally. I think Turner will be an all-star by his second year.


----------



## Diable

I'm not sold on Wall being a great player just yet. He's good at what they do at UK, which is essentially streetball. I'm not sure Evans won't be better. I do think that the Sixers need a point guard more than they need a two guard, if you assume that Wall=/ > Turner. Unless you know you've got a great point guard you need one...The Sixers aren't even close to not needing a point guard. However Turner can play the point in the same way that Brandon Roy does, making plays for himself or others in the halfcourt.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Like i said I'm excited either way, but I think Wall has the command and raw talent set to be as good as any young guard out there. It's not exactly the boldest of predictions given Wall's hype, but following the kid as closely as I have I feel like he doesn't have a ceiling potential wise and character-wise I think inevitable that he will succeed.


----------



## Dre

Turner can be the primary ballhandler but I don't think he needs to be the point guard.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Diable said:


> I'm not sold on Wall being a great player just yet. He's good at what they do at UK, which is essentially streetball. I'm not sure Evans won't be better. I do think that the Sixers need a point guard more than they need a two guard, if you assume that Wall=/ > Turner. Unless you know you've got a great point guard you need one...The Sixers aren't even close to not needing a point guard. However Turner can play the point in the same way that Brandon Roy does, making plays for himself or others in the halfcourt.


Jrue is the PG. They have a situation where the ball handling will be shared between three guys.

I know not a lot of people watched Sixers games down the stretch but Holiday played really well late in the season. Will he be an All-Star next year? No, but he's a starting caliber player in this league. If the Sixers address PG they should look at a veteran type that could play if called upon as the 3rd.


----------



## HB

Wall's ceiling is so much higher than Turner's, I am not even sure Turner's ceiling is higher than Iggy's, but he will be a pro's pro...and his IQ is off the charts. He will fit in well with what the Sixers are trying to do.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Coatesvillain said:


> Jrue is the PG. They have a situation where the ball handling will be shared between three guys.
> 
> I know not a lot of people watched Sixers games down the stretch but Holiday played really well late in the season. Will he be an All-Star next year? No, but he's a starting caliber player in this league. If the Sixers address PG they should look at a veteran type that could play if called upon as the 3rd.


I agree with this. I loved this pick for the Sixers last year, Jrue is going to be a rock solid NBA point guard, the only thing they need for the spot would be a vet to lean on while Jrue grows into his game. I like Philly at the 1/2/3 now. If Speights keeps improving you guys will really have something down there.


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> Wall's ceiling is so much higher than Turner's, I am not even sure Turner's ceiling is higher than Iggy's, but he will be a pro's pro...and his IQ is off the charts. He will fit in well with what the Sixers are trying to do.


I think their ceilings are pretty equal. I mean Wall's ceiling is Rondo/Rose, some of you are buying into the hype a little too much.


----------



## cpawfan

You still have Stefanski in charge of the draft. As a Nets fan, that gives me hope

Also, with Holiday and Turner, I think the Sixers would be better off playing the majority of their games small with Thad at the 4.


----------



## E.H. Munro

cpawfan said:


> You still have Stefanski in charge of the draft. As a Nets fan, that gives me hope
> 
> Also, with Holiday and Turner, I think the Sixers would be better off playing the majority of their games small with Thad at the 4.


No, no no! They need to hire Larry Brown and then include Thad in a package to acquire 'Sheed from Boston! (All part of my evil plan to see LBJ in Boston next year :bsmile


----------



## HB

bball2223 said:


> I think their ceilings are pretty equal. I mean Wall's ceiling is Rondo/Rose, some of you are buying into the hype a little too much.


Ummm is this a serious post? In the last 20 years, name me a more athletic point guard prospect coming into the league? Turner's a very skilled player, but his ceiling is quite limited as compared to Wall's.

Come to think of it, with Brand's corpse on this roster, the Sixers better start thinking hard about taking Cousins with that 2nd pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Wait, they should take Cousins because of Brand? lol

That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## HB

You take the BPA available, it also helps that Brand is just stealing money at this point. If your best big man is Dalembert, you have problems.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Look at this guy trying to start arguments now that the Magic are done. lol

Hedo says "Hi!"


----------



## E.H. Munro

Coatesvillain said:


> Look at this guy trying to start arguments now that the Magic are done. lol
> 
> Hedo says "Hi!"


He's just desperate to have Turner on the Nets.


----------



## HB

Nope, the Nets have Terrence Williams, how many times do I have to repeat that.

The Magic arent done by the way, but yeah I have pretty much shifted to draft mode now lol


----------



## E.H. Munro

I still expect the Magic to make a series of it. I do hope, however, that at least some of the people calling me delusional will have the good grace to admit that I was right when I said that Boston matched up better with Orlando than Cleveland (I understand that the Laker fans can delay their apologies until after Boston beats them in the finals :bsmile: )


----------



## HB

Only if you go into the Doug Collins thread and admit I was right too lol that clown Coatesvillain already puckered up.


----------



## Coatesvillain

It's funny that you were right about one thing in that thread and wrong about 100 others. lol

Take victories where you can get them. My whole "Magic miss Hedo", "Magic won't win anything" agenda is working nicely.


----------



## HB

Dont derail this thread, lol lets stick to talking about the draft.


----------



## cpawfan

Yes lets stick to discussing how likely it is for Stefanski to screw up this pick and help out the Nets by taking Cousins :gopray:


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> Ummm is this a serious post? In the last 20 years, name me a more athletic point guard prospect coming into the league? Turner's a very skilled player, but his ceiling is quite limited as compared to Wall's.
> 
> Come to think of it, with Brand's corpse on this roster, the Sixers better start thinking hard about taking Cousins with that 2nd pick.


Rose was better/more athletic than Wall coming out, don't tell me you can't remember two years back. Look Wall is a nice player, is deserving of being the top selection and should be a damn good NBA player, but some of you are really falling for this kid a little too hard.


----------



## HB

Rose isn't faster than Wall though, and isn't more athletic. Do you see how easily he gets off the ground to dunk. Rose is always trying to be crafty in the lane, with all those dipsy doodle moves. Wall wants to dunk on everything moving. Watch him get into the league and get some real conditioning. I really wish the Nets could get the guy, he's a transformative (sp?) type player no doubt.


----------



## bball2223

Rose is every bit as athletic as Wall and possesses better strength and body control. Are you sure were talking about the same Derrick Rose?


----------



## HB

*This is one guy's opinion, but there are a lot who feel the same way *



> Since Magic Johnson was drafted No. 1 overall by the Los Angeles Lakers in 1979, just one other true point guard has been taken with the top pick.
> 
> That player was an unbelievable athlete with endless highlight-reel plays and the kind of upside that rivaled Johnson's. He was a product of John Calipari's dribble-drive offense, and the star of a team that didn't seem to lose, loaded with NBA talent. He was a freshman when he entered the NBA draft, disproving the ideology that lead guards only ripen with experience.
> 
> It's only natural for John Wall to continuously be compared to Derrick Rose, the top pick in the 2008 NBA draft. Wall is the clear favorite to be drafted first overall in 2010 after a marvelous freshman season under Calipari's guidance at Kentucky.
> 
> Wall and Rose share the gift of the spectacular, consistently dazzling opponents with show-stopping dunks and passes and crossovers that would make Tim Hardaway proud.
> 
> These are special players. What they aren't, though, are identical twins.
> 
> Despite the common traits and despite the inevitable comparisons, Wall is not Rose, a mistake no team drafting him should make. And maybe that's not such a bad thing.
> 
> Rose is, as Denny Green would say, who we thought he was. The Chicago kid landed in his hometown destination, and his performance this past season made it clear: Derrick Rose is a star. He averaged 20.8 points per game in the regular season, then 26.8 and 7.2 rebounds in a five-game playoff series with the Cleveland Cavaliers. His teammates were overmatched, but he belonged......
> 
> But these are two different players. Wall dominates with his speed. Rarely can one find a player who operates at such a high level while running at full speed. No one can catch this kid on a break, and he may instantly become the fastest player in the NBA, at least with the ball. More impressive, he keeps his peripheral vision broad and is a brilliant passer in the open court.
> 
> He's longer and taller than any player who could hope to stay in front of him, and when he is challenged, he often can simply leap over an opponent. There's no doubting Wall's natural ability. To be precise, Wall can do things Rose simply can't.


----------



## bball2223

Wall is a better player in transition that I can agree with, but damn some people have short memories. Wall couldn't even take a team with 5 first round talents to the final four. The kid is good and will have a damn good NBA career, but I still don't see how you are getting all bent out of shape when I say his ceiling is Rondo/Rose. Wall is never going to be a great shooter and still needs to add some polish to his game in a half court setting. I never said the guy was going to bust, but it's like some of you think he has a LeBron level ceiling when that simply isn't the case.


----------



## Bogg

I don't understand why so many posters feel the Sixers NEED to upgrade the point guard position. Jrue Holiday played very well for a rookie point guard once he got starter's minutes at the end of the season. Lou Williams is absolutely adequate as a scoring point in a reserve role. Combined with their lack or talent at the two(Iggy's poor shooting makes him a three in my eyes) and you could make a case that Philly needed Wall the least out of any team in the lottery besides Utah and N.O.


----------



## HB

bball2223 said:


> Wall is a better player in transition that I can agree with, but damn some people have short memories. Wall couldn't even take a team with 5 first round talents to the final four. The kid is good and will have a damn good NBA career, but I still don't see how you are getting all bent out of shape when I say his ceiling is Rondo/Rose. Wall is never going to be a great shooter and still needs to add some polish to his game in a half court setting. I never said the guy was going to bust, but it's like some of you think he has a LeBron level ceiling when that simply isn't the case.


His ceiling is somewhere along Rose/Paul/Williams, he will be better than Rondo and he already is a better shooter than Rondo and Rose.


----------



## TYO23

I was so stoked when I heard the news when I got home yesterday. Jrue and Et backcourt is gonna be nasty.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Bogg said:


> I don't understand why so many posters feel the Sixers NEED to upgrade the point guard position. Jrue Holiday played very well for a rookie point guard once he got starter's minutes at the end of the season. Lou Williams is absolutely adequate as a scoring point in a reserve role. Combined with their lack or talent at the two(Iggy's poor shooting makes him a three in my eyes) and you could make a case that Philly needed Wall the least out of any team in the lottery besides Utah and N.O.


It's a BPA and not a NEED thing to me. Obviously there's a million schools of thought on that, but me wanting Wall has nothing to do with my feelings on Jrue.


----------



## HKF

RedsDrunk said:


> It's a BPA and not a NEED thing to me. Obviously there's a million schools of thought on that, but me wanting Wall has nothing to do with my feelings on Jrue.


I am not sure why you and others seem to think that Wall is the consensus best player in this draft. He's not at all. The difference in talent between him, Turner, Cousins and Favors is negligible. Basically, because these four guys all project to be high-end NBA starters, this is where need makes sense. I don't see any of these four busting. 

There's a good chance Evan Turner has a much better career than John Wall (even if he doesn't lead the league in flashy plays).


----------



## Diable

Wall is really being overrated by a lot of people. He's nowhere near a lock to become a great point guard and he's in no way a better prospect than Evans. He does play a position which is more valuable as a general rule.


----------



## Sliccat

If Turner turns out to be as good a two-way player as Iggy (can be), I'll be thrilled. Iguodala's skill set continues to be slept on because it doesn't allow him to be a first scoring option.

If turner is an efficient 18 ppg with a good jumper, the sixers will be in the playoffs for the next 6-7 years on their wing and point alone.


----------



## Dre

I think Turner is Brandon Roy. The only thing keeping him from being a 1st tier player is a lack of outstanding physical gifts. I'd rather have that than Wall. 

I don't see much from Wall that projects him better than Rondo or Rose. Not worse necessarily, but he's not a 1st tier PG, and of the bluechip 4 he has the 2nd most potential besides Favors to be a disappointment. All he did last season was penetrate and kick, like literally that's *all* he did. And a considerable amount of those passes were pretty reckless, he can't expect to fit those past NBA athleticism. I'm hoping he was just pigeonholed by what Cal wanted him to do...but the thing is Cal lets players do what they want to.


----------



## Sliccat

ESPN says the sixers are willing to give up the #2 if they can package Brand with it. I'm 50/50 on that one, depends on what pick(s) they get back.


----------



## HB

I think Wall's the one being slept on. You couldnt have watched the way Westbrook destroyed the Laker's defense and not think that Wall is going to be an outstanding player in the league. Randy Hill says Rondo has Westbrook's quickness and Nash's instinct, I think Wall is in the same mold too.

As for Turner, you all make good points. But I think he's either Roy, Joe Johnson or Jalen Rose.



> ESPN says the sixers are willing to give up the #2 if they can package Brand with it. I'm 50/50 on that one, depends on what pick(s) they get back.


One of those Texas teams can do that. Makes too much sense.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I'm not a fan of that move at all.

I don't trust Ed Stefanski to make that move. The best thing to happen during his run as GM was landing the #2 pick and he's going to trade that away to get rid of his first move. That would mean he's admitting two of his three big moves have been complete failures (Eddie Jordan, and now Brand) and with that being the case why would he be given the chance to make this decision?

It's things like this that really have me hoping the Flyers choke and don't even get to the Stanley Cup Finals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I think what Stefanski is overlooking is that a lot of fans are excited for the first time since 2004.

He's got Young, Dalembert, Kapono, Green, and Smith all in contract years. If you really have to get rid of cap you can move them for nothing get cheaper players and think of trading Brand and next year's pick (when Brand is a lot more attractive with two years left).


----------



## Sliccat

The case for Turner.


----------



## HB

A good article but I dont think I agree with the defense part, also dont think he's the BPA when Cousins will be on the board too.


----------



## Dissonance

According to Chad Ford, you guys may be leaning towards taking Favors at #2.

Would that make you give up on the team again?


----------



## Coatesvillain

I wouldn't give up on the team even though it's not the move I'd want to make. The move that would make me give up is trading the #2 entirely. I don't put much faith in what Chad Ford is saying anyway he's throwing everything against the wall hoping something sticks.


----------



## Dre

Turner might be the BPA period, and he's definitely a better prospect than Cousins, if not simply because Cousins might have character issues and a weight problem. A lot of GMs are talking about his body fat at whatever combine they just had as a red flag.


----------



## Seanzie

I just can't believe anyone would think the 76ers would be a second round team next year. Unless the Hawks completely fall apart and Miami doesn't add anyone, it's not happening.


----------



## bball2223

The Hawks already imploded. If LeBron leaves Cleveland that's two 2nd round spots open in the east. I don't know if Philly will make the 2nd round, but I think at least 2 new teams are going to be there.


----------



## croco

Seanzie said:


> I just can't believe anyone would think the 76ers would be a second round team next year. Unless the Hawks completely fall apart and Miami doesn't add anyone, it's not happening.


Impossible to project at this point with all the free agency hoopla coming up.


----------



## yodurk

HB said:


> Ummm is this a serious post? In the last 20 years, name me a more athletic point guard prospect coming into the league?


Well...

Derrick Rose, for one.

I would also say Steve Francis.

Both of those guys are/were athletic freaks coming into the league. 6'3, both strong with 40"+ verticals, explosively fast. 

Wall is definitely cut from the same cloth, but to say he is "more athletic"...I'm not sure that's accurate. 

I've watched a lot of NBA this past year and there is not a more all-around explosive guard on any team than Derrick Rose. That guy is as quick as Rondo, but as big/strong as Billups.


----------



## yodurk

HB said:


> Rose isn't faster than Wall though, and isn't more athletic. Do you see how easily he gets off the ground to dunk. Rose is always trying to be crafty in the lane, with all those dipsy doodle moves. Wall wants to dunk on everything moving. Watch him get into the league and get some real conditioning. I really wish the Nets could get the guy, he's a transformative (sp?) type player no doubt.


Man, I don't mean to degrade Wall's athletic ability or anything, but you really need to watch more of Rose. Here's a good starting point:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D9fNb8blGo

They are both VERY athletic PG's, might even be the top 2 most athletic in the NBA come next season. I just don't think you can say Wall is more athletic than Rose. Then again, I'm not sure you can say Rose is more athletic than Wall either. 

Rose is definitely stronger/more powerful, that I definitely know. 

Wall seems to be longer though, he's a legit 6'4 with a huge wingspan. 

Quickness and explosively, they seem on par and a clear notch above everyone else in the NBA, save for the usual freaks (LBJ, Howard, etc.)


----------



## RedsDrunk

> The image above appeared on a page on the Philadelphia 76ers' official website Friday afternoon under a title which read "Sixers draft Evan Turner." Michael Levin of 76ers blog Liberty Ballers tweeted the link before 2:30 PM ET. The address for the page was simple: nba.com/sixers/draft_turner.html. Similarly constructed URLs for Derrick Favors and DeMarcus Cousins registered with errors, meaning the Sixers didn't just create these pages for a bunch of top prospects.
> 
> There have been pretty clear indications Turner, the Ohio State wing who was the near-consensus best player in college ball this year, would be Philadelphia's pick at No. 2, but nothing as obvious as this. The page appears to be a readymade splash page to take over the Sixers' site after the second pick is named by David Stern on June 24.
> 
> Many teams using breaking news (with ticket package pitches, of course) as a splash page in front of the normal home page. It appears the Sixers' web team got an early start, and someone apparently let it go live.
> 
> UPDATE, 3:30 PM: The Sixers have removed the image from the page. The page is now just a blank black page with the subject line "Sixers draft Evan Turner." At the same time, the Sixers website now has blank black pages with the subjects and appropriate URLs for Cousins and Favors. This is straight-up CYA posturing -- those pages were not live when the Turner one was first found. We tested them.


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/06/18/sixers-will-draft-evan-turner-according-to-sixers-website/


----------



## HKF

Worst kept secret in the world. Turner is the #2 pick and rightfully so.


----------

